# New Orca in Volvo Commerical.



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

I was pretty suprised when I saw the Volvo commerical, It took my a while to figure out it was an Orca but it sure was nice to see it on national TV.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjeg2HLNIOo


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

that's awesome!


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Glad you posted that. I saw the commercial on TV but couldn't tell what bike it was, they show it so quick. Was pretty sure it wasd an Orbea though.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

The lady in the commercial could be riding a Diva. It's a little hard to tell them apart.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Orbeas, Volvos...all quality! Maybe some day when you buy an Orbea, they will throw in a Volvo.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Anyone know what the song/artist is in the commercial? Sounds kinda like Coldplay at the end there? but who knows?.


----------

